# Wow fishing in 20+knot winds sux



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow fishing in 20+knot wind really sux. I have really come to hate the wind this last week, more so than I did this winter. Anyone else had some crappy days due to [email protected] winds lately?


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

kz, the wind this year is better than it was last year this time. Luckily, there are alot of places that hold good fish right where you live that are sheltered from the wind.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Agreed, it's just that of all the fishing that I do... fishing for blues off the Ponce jetty is my favorite! When the wind is kicking up like it was yesterday, it's a futile effort.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

KZ, i just switch up where i go. The wind will be strong this weekend so i might be going to the dike roads off of SR 3 this weekend, heard of some nice Trout back there and a few Snook being caught.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

If the wind blows as forecasted, is it a waste of time to try Playalinda this weekend?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

> KZ, i just switch up where i go.


That's what I end up doing too. Luckily I have water on 3 sides of me and plenty of places a mile from my house that I can choose from. Today though, the wind is gusting over 30mph out here on the beach. Not sure if I want to try any fishing. Awe.... what the heck, I know I will.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Creek, don't even try it. Hit the Dike roads around S.R.3. Patillo Creek road is a dirt road about 1 maybe 2 miles pass Haulover Canal. If your heading north it will be on the left. Go back there with some live Shrimp and fish. Some great Trout fishing back there.  Maybe luck into a Red or Snook.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Reelbehind, I have just started to explore the dike roads in the last 6 months and appreciae any information. Do you fish Gator Drive? This is all new for me, basically a surf fiher or fresh H2O but I would like to expand to the river and the flats. No boat  So I am looking to learn how to wade fish.

Spent the weekend catching up on the honey do's. Did anyone do any good?


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Creek, i fish Gator creek after i fish Peacocks Pocket. No luck yet at Gator Creek, done well at Catfish Creek and not just with Catfish.  Went today to Patillo Creek and got 4 Trout(legal size) 2 Snook way too small to keep and for some reason too many Gar to count.  I was using a popping cork with live Shrimp but kept missing fish until i changed to a small bobber. Do you have a Top Spot Map? It shows a lot of areas near the dike roads. That's what i use to find some place's to fish around there.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

No Top Spot. Can I find them in the Orlando Wal or K marts or I think I can get one at Skeeter's Lagoon. In-fact they told me to try Patillo Creek, Just have not made it past Haulover.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Creek, get the Top Spot Map. Before you buy it open it up to make sure you are buying the right map. Sometimes other people are looking at the maps and get them mixed up.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

RB picked up a Top Spot over lunch today, even got the right one for Mosquito Lagoon. Looks like a lot of good information. Thanks!


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

No problem Creek, the next one you should get is the Cape Canaveral Top Spot Map. It will give you the areas south of the map you just got, all the way down to Palm Bay on the Banana and Indian Rivers.


----------

